# Old Poljot.



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

My new old Poljot Sturmanskie.I belive it is from the 1970's.Very similar to the new ones sold by Roy.This one has a chromed case.

Picture taken by the previous owner.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Another view.


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

I really like that AlexR, very nice. I always think there is something special about a watch that has been looked after even when it was not Rolex money to begin with.

Interesting crystal shape at its edges there, straight up at the sides.

Simon


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Simon,

Crystal may not be original.Not that it makes much difference to me.Great watch,much more character than a new one.


----------

